
How to Choose Side Projects That Won't Burn You Out - _elergy_
https://dev.to/_elergy_/how-to-choose-side-projects-that-won-t-burn-you-out-3aam
======
chris_f
My best side projects have been ones that I can walk away from at weeks at a
time and pick back up when I'm interested with no ill effect.

Projects that require constant attention always burn me out after the initial
building enthusiasm ends. It basically becomes a 'job' at that point, but with
no real upside.

~~~
simonblack
Likewise. I venture to say that a Side Project can only be defined as a Side
Project if you _are able to_ walk away from it for weeks at a time.

